# any solid ideas on how to drive a couple of hundred quality visitors to your site per day?



## ID Malien (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello.. I was wondering does anyone have any solid ideas on how to drive a couple of hundred quality visitors to your site per day? Without it being too costly of course. We average between 20-30 a day on about $1.00-$2.00 a day. Your help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There are a lot of solid ideas posted here. You should start going through them one by one and seeing how you can apply them to your business:

marketing tips related topics at T-Shirt Forums

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t20419.html


----------



## CVL Ink (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Site Traffic*

I seem to be getting about 5-10 visitors to each of the sites in my signature every time I post to an interesting thread on here so. . . 20-30 helpful posts per day should do it!


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

Hello I went to your site and it left me confused. All I see is a subscribe button a graphic and a myspace page link. I would work on developing a real site and you will find it much easier to Attract quality customers. Most people make the decision to check out a web page in the first couple of seconds based on what they see from your home page. I thought I was waiting for something to load. Also with no content on your home page you are not attracting search engines. There is a great thread on web sites http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t72928.html. I would worry about refining my site before spending money trying to get people there. Good luck to you on your success. Sorry if this sounds harsh.


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Traffic*



CVL Ink said:


> I seem to be getting about 5-10 visitors to each of the sites in my signature every time I post to an interesting thread on here so. . . 20-30 helpful posts per day should do it!


That's a great idea if you don't want to make any sales. People that click on your url from this site will probably not buy a shirt from you.

How to get free traffic
write a blog, social bookmarking, write a press release to blogs, link exchange,


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Spending money on advertising is a start, $1-2 a day is not a great deal.
Identify your market, hand out leaflets, get stores interested.
I too was confused about the landing page, what is it there for? Does it add to my experience? Drop it and go straight to the shop. It took me a while to find the link.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

street marketing


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

Daniel Slatkin said:


> Hello I went to your site and it left me confused. All I see is a subscribe button a graphic and a myspace page link. I would work on developing a real site and you will find it much easier to Attract quality customers. Most people make the decision to check out a web page in the first couple of seconds based on what they see from your home page. I thought I was waiting for something to load. Also with no content on your home page you are not attracting search engines. There is a great thread on web sites http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t72928.html. I would worry about refining my site before spending money trying to get people there. Good luck to you on your success. Sorry if this sounds harsh.


His menu bar is right above the graphic. 

IMO, something needs to be done to make it stand out more. I didn't immediately realize that those were clickable links and almost left. You might want to actually make those buttons.


----------



## WTC (Jul 10, 2008)

Make sure to include hang tags and promo materials with your actual sales, and if you have multiple sites, cross sell them!


----------



## Vikram01 (Jan 24, 2009)

A great way would be to wear your merchandise and to get your product spread by word of mouth. A catchy URL is a must, if this method is to be successful.


----------

